# Import duty when moving to Portugal from outside EU, taking ourselves by air



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok, so we are looking at our upcoming move. 

Because we are currently renting we don't have any furniture to move and while it would be nice to move TV and some electronics like dehumidifiers it probably isn't worth it looking at the quotes we received for shipping to Portugal by boat. 

So we are now thinking of packing personal items (mainly clothes/shoes/personal items) and some smaller appliances in 8 to 10 large suitcases and check these in (we have an allowance of 6 suitcases a 32 KG each so will pay for the additional ones) and of course also take three carry ons plus backpacks.

We are a family of three and relocating to Portugal, flying into Lisbon.

If we do it this way (suitcases/carry ons) do we still need to prepare all the below?

- “Certificado de Bagagem” issued by Portuguese Consulate
- Inventory – it should be in duplicate and signed and dated by the customer, written in Portuguese and certified by Portuguese Consul in country of origin confirming ownership
- Valued inventory with make and serial number of major electrical appliances
- “Atestado do Residençia” (proof of entitlement to reside in Portugal)
Either deed to property owned by customer, work permit or a permanent residence permit
- Declaration of ownership of goods, signed by the customer and witnessed by a Notary Public stating goods are the customers own possessions


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

"Send my bag" will pick up all you excess luggage at your house and drop it off at your destination 3 or 4 days later. It takes the hassle of lugging the stuff to the airport and to your new home. 
I used them to send my luggage from Portugal to Monmouth Wales and they charged me €40 odd per 30kg bag.

https://www.sendmybag.com/


----------

